# المنتدى منتدى أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى أخر أخبار وتحديثات GSM News & Updates تحديثات :  ORT JTAG - Samsung GT-I9070 [ Galaxy S Advance ] 8 GB & 16 GB Repair Dead Boot

## GSM News & Updates

ORT - JTAG UPDATE [14 NOV 2012]  Description :   *Samsung GT-I9070 Repair Dead Boot*   Release Notes:   *Samsung_GT-I9070.dll Released* Repair Dead Boot 8GB Repair Dead Boot 16GB    Files Samsung_GT-I9070.dll  Repairing  Samsung GT-I9070  Connect Battery and USB CableDownload DLL File "Samsung_GT-I9070.dll"Place in phones folderStart الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Latest VersionGo to الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Select ModelClick Repair   *What's News in the Forum :* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  ORT Team News and Blog :   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  ORT-JTAG - _The Real JTAG'gers_ الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

